# Waders



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking to buy yet another set of waders. Last pair was Gander Neoprene and after 2 years the boots dry rotted ? Any favorite brands that hold up, or ways to keep this from continuing to happen ? Any comments welcomed. 

Thanks, Lovin


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Patagonia waders get a nice big thumbs up from me.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I am on my third year for cabelas breathable waders with the neoprene booties. No dry rot yet. My boots are also cabelas ultralights. Dont store your waders wet and dont store them in sunlight.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

crkwader said:


> Patagonia waders get a nice big thumbs up from me.


Second that. Love my patagonia breathables and rock grip boots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the neoprene waders with the built in boot. After use, i store them in the garage, upside down on a wader rack holder. I'm thinging maybe after they are dry to bring them in the basement to keep them out of the heat or cold. Irritates me that for just over $100 i only get 2 years out of them.  And i probably only wade 10 times max a year.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I got 3 yrs on a pair of Simms breathable I hang them up in a closet in the house to dry and let them hang there intill I need them never store them in a bag or out side


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

I've had my Chota waders for a while now... 2 years I think, love 'em and no issues.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Of all the gear that I own, waders I tend to spend the least amount of money on. I currently have a pair of cabela neoprene stockingfoot, I purchased them 8 years ago for around $49.00 and they are still going strong, no rot and no leaks as of yet.....knock on wood. 
Warranties on most brands of waders are about the same, they warranty no leaks for normal wear for a 12 months period and not for damage. Simms I know will repair waders that have been damaged, other brands will not, but Simms are very pricey, I tend to shy away from them. 
I like neoprene over breathable because I do fish a lot through the winter months and they tend to keep me warmer. I generally am using waders from mid to late October until mid May, from that point the temperatures of both air and water are to the point where I start to wet wade. With the terrain in the river that I fish the most, one slip could cause a tear on a pair of waders which is another reason why I purchase lesser costing brands. On the other hand, I do invest more money on the boots I purchase for wading. I have a pair of LL Bean, they are 15 years old, on the second round of felts but still going strong. I also have a pair of Korkers, they are very comfortable, easy on and off and I love them. 
Before storing boots and waders, I hang them up on hooks I have on my covered deck area where the breeze dries them and not the sun; I believe this has added to the longevity by reducing direct UV exposure.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Checkout sierra trading post. We got two frogg toggs waders that work great. $80 for one and women's was $55. Look for the extra discount coupon also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Simms or Orvis
Don't skimp on cheap junk


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm on my 6th season on the frogg toggs breatheables - got them them for 109 bucks best bang for the buck i'd say spend your money on quality boots like korkers or simms ,boa boats. Your feet and support is allows you to fish with more comfort and confidence


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty happy the neo's that I got from cabelas my first pair 5mm weight lasted 10+ yr's ...my second pair is still going strong after 8 yrs.....As far as breathables go Ive had no luck with Hodgmens .....I just buy the frogg toggs from gander Mts and pay the 14.00 bucks for the 14 month warrenty...its to soon till tell how well the frogg toggs will hold up but they seem to be fine 
after 7 months which is the longest Ive had a pair of breathables thus far.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm currently on my second pair of Frogg Toggs(the Hellbender model I think?, it was $130 or something at Gander Mtn.)

I actually gave my brother my first pair since his older Orvis waders(got a good 4 years out of them) started leaking bad. Not long after his(previously mine for a few months) Frogg Toggs started leaking, and only about a year of use with the newer pair mine are leaking as well. Not too worried about it now since summer is approaching but I'll probably get a different pair in the fall.

Also, I fish at least once or twice a week and often times more so they get used a LOT. And I'm always busting through brush and whatnot so that's not good on waders either. If you don't fish all that much and take good care of your gear I'd say they're pretty solid waders for the price, but if you're using them day after day then I'd probably look at other options...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> Simms or Orvis
> Don't skimp on cheap junk


I don't advocate skimping on waders, but I do advocate skimping on something that for 70-75% of the year (at least) you do not need. Ohio isn't exactly Siberia. I can usually count the number of times I need waders per season in Ohio on my fingers and sometimes I don't need a second hand to do it on. I'd suggest putting more $$$ towards things you will use frequently. If you use waders in Ohio from mid-April through about October I think you need your head examined. 

It's called wet wading, folks. It's cheap, easy, and you don't need any special gear to do it. I'll be in cold WV mountain streams this weekend and I'm not even taking my breathables with me. Won't need them.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

TheCream said:


> If you use waders in Ohio from mid-April through about October I think you need your head examined.


True, but it was in the 30s one day early in the morning last week. A little chilly for wet wading  But yeah, from now through September you shouldn't even bother with waders. Unnecessary wear and tear......plus they're so dang hot in the summer, even the breathables.

Hmm, so now that I think about it my Frogg Toggs only got in about 6 solid months of heavy usage before they started leaking.......which isn't good.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I wear shorts and use my wading boots.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

iajetpilot said:


> This will really be my first true summer fly fishing, or any fishing for that matter so what do you all wear for wet wading, shorts and wading boots or some kind of long pants? Sorry for the noob question.


If it's a typical SE Ohio river/creek bottom, shorts and an old pair of tennis shoes are fine. In WV trout streams or any rocky streams I'll wear my wading boots with my shorts. In my experience, the wading boots are more important than waders. If you've ever been in a rocky stream with didymo (invasive algae) or anything else that puts a slimy coat on the rocks, you know what I mean. I've had great luck with my Chota's that are studded "grippy" rubber soles. In those slippery streams it's like trying to walk on piles of ice-covered bowling balls, and the ability to stay upright and not break your equipment is more important than keeping the water from touching your legs.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream said:


> If it's a typical SE Ohio river/creek bottom, shorts and an old pair of tennis shoes are fine. In WV trout streams or any rocky streams I'll wear my wading boots with my shorts. In my experience, the wading boots are more important than waders. If you've ever been in a rocky stream with didymo (invasive algae) or anything else that puts a slimy coat on the rocks, you know what I mean. I've had great luck with my Chota's that are studded "grippy" rubber soles. In those slippery streams it's like trying to walk on piles of ice-covered bowling balls, and the ability to stay upright and not break your equipment is more important than keeping the water from touching your legs.



Well said, the same applies to the southeastern Tennessee streams that I frequent. Tennis shoes are not advised down there because of the same conditions, although I have seen many inexperienced people try it only to receive a Tennessee River Baptism. Even with felts, I have had some close calls only to be saved by the fact I had my wading staff in hand to give me the support from going down. Since I keep most of my gear at the cabin, I have no choice other than to use old tennis shoes when I fish the Little Miami. The river bed is gravel bottom, no muck which makes it easy to wade in tennis shoes. I would be remiss if I did not say when fishing the LM, it is irritating when small pea sized gravel and sand work their way into my shoes, which it always happens. When wet wading in boots down on the Tennessee waters, I still use the gravel guards which helps eliminate that from occurring.


----------

